
Setting Up a Modern JavaScript Stack for Beginners (ES6, React, Webpack, ESLint) - jverrecchia
https://github.com/verekia/modern-js-stack-training
======
nzjrs
Stepping back for a second, we all appreciate this is an insane state of
affairs right?

~~~
shakna
Going by many of the comments at [0], I would say the community is divided and
not everyone thinks so.

Myself? I truly wish Netscape had gone with Scheme instead of the weekend hack
that became JavaScript, as they'd talked about.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12628921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12628921)

~~~
olavk
The everybody would just complain about Scheme now.

------
CommanderData
"Beginners". How long will this take to learn compared to just vanilla JS and
maybe a basic framework. Obviously a bit longer. Try explaining some of the
benefits to the beginner.

------
scriptstar
What is the need of gulp for the Webpack set-up? I am talking here about
"9-Webpack" project, we can achieve that without the gulp just by setting up
the Webpack with relevant packages, right? I am not a big fan of combining
Gulp + Webpack. It's already complex and what is the need to make it more
complex adding one more to the mix. I appreciate your insights.

~~~
jverrecchia
Hi, author here. The goal for Gulp - even in the Webpack chapter, is for back-
end transpilation. Webpack is great to replace Browserify for client apps, but
Gulp is better suited for back-end stuff in my opinion. I also wanted to show
people the specific part that Webpack replaces (the Gulp 'build-client' task)
to give them a clear idea of why we introduce it.

------
trungonnews
Server side rendering?

------
restlessmedia
As a beginner I would have gawped at this curve of learning when starting out.
What happened to 'hello world' :)

~~~
pluma
`alert("Hello World")`

It's still there. But as always, "hello world" is not even remotely close to
what a real-world project would look like.

------
ManlyBread
That's cool, but what exactly is the purpose of this stack? What are the
advantages and disadvantages?

------
nickthemagicman
What about Google Polymer and Web components? Arent they coming in ES6?

~~~
pluma
Fun fact: Web Components are completely oblivious of ES6 imports/exports and
all PRPL examples basically assume modules are dumb JavaScript code that can
be loaded from script tags, completely ignoring the trend towards JS modules
JS has seen over the past five years.

I wouldn't touch Web Components with a ten feet pole until the dust has
settled and someone has come up with a convincing solution that is more
workable than bower's "version conflicts are verboten" approach to conflict
resolution.

------
baronseng
meteor looks like a better way for beginners to learn es6 and not to confuse
by the whole build process.

------
gerpsh
Section 10 coming soon?

------
proto-n
also do a chapter about testing please!

